

Ask HN: Which Emacs to use on OS X Lion? - benregn

I would like to try out Emacs but I'm unsure of which Emacs version to use. AquaMacs, Emacs 23, Emacs 24, etc.<p>What does HN recommend?
======
cpr
Gosh, I always use the Terminal-based Emacs because it's the same whether I'm
on my machine or on a remote machine. (Including being OS-agnostic, so it's
the same whether under Lion or on a remote Linux server.)

------
gengstrand
I moved to AquaMacs when I upgraded to Lion because Emacs 23 developed a
problem with file compare.

------
stevilbot
i've been very happy with the emacs available in brew.

/usr/local/Cellar/emacs/HEAD (3792 files, 113M) Installed with: --cocoa,
--use-git-head

resulted in a very happy GNU Emacs 24.0.92.1

this also includes the nice full-screen patch. (note, it's not the standard
lion full screen app).

